# Footcare Information Day 19th May 2012



## Northerner (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi, an information day is being organised to discuss the understanding and treatment of potential complications with the foot and lower limb.

Date : 
19th May 2012

Venue :
Weston Education Centre
King?s College Hospital
London
SE5 9RJ

More details here:
http://www.diabetes.org.uk/Events_i...educational-events/Foot-Care-Information-Day/

This is what happened last year:
http://www.limbless-association.org/2011/05/05/patient-information-day-diabetes-uk/


----------



## ukjohn (Feb 8, 2012)

Why are all these type of events  always held in London, They should try taking some around the Country. Its time some of the big company's realised there are other places beside London


----------



## Copepod (Feb 8, 2012)

Kings College Hospital isn't the easiest place to reach if you live anywhere other than South East England, particularly due to lack of Underground / DLR is area, although Loughborough Junction overground railway station is quite near KCH. 

After finding my way from Birmingham to there for an interview in about 1985, I decided not to accept the place when it was offered - and went somewhere much nearer Euston / Kings Cross / St Pancras railway stations. 

As Footcare Day was in another London hospital last year, it would have seemed wise to arrange this year's in another city! But probably better that it happens somewhere that not at all.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 8, 2012)

Well - seeing as it's the hospitals who appear to be arranging it, they probably aren't going to have it elsewhere!  LOL

Denmark Hill is the nearest station - apparently - from Euston Victoria Line tube to Victoria, the normal train to Denmark Hill.  Hosp say 5 mins walk from there or as you said, bit longer walk from Loughborough Jct.   Or to Brixton station and bus from there .....

But anyway yes - I wish somebody would round here too!


----------

